
Simple profanity finding library for all programming languages under the globe - gautamkrishnar
https://github.com/gautamkrishnar/profanity-finder
======
jlg23
Please... not before I had my first coffee...

"all programming languages under the globe"

"Profanity finder library is currently available for the following programming
languages: JavaScript, PHP"

and [https://github.com/gautamkrishnar/profanity-
finder/blob/mast...](https://github.com/gautamkrishnar/profanity-
finder/blob/master/badwords.txt) contains strings like "bra", "clitoris",
"tampon", "vodka" and "xxx"?!?

Well, at least it let's me talk about "x-rated" movies, even though it is in
the list of bad words - in both the php and javascript versions it's not
matched due to broken regexps that are supposed to sanitize input..

